# Removing the floor from a bucket boat



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

There are some threads on here about "drift boat floors" or maybe "walkaround floors"

Seems quite do-able. I don't think you'd have significantly more stability in a floorless raft than a cataraft...you're losing the flotation of the floor (displacement of water = floatation, even if the floor itself is not bouyant) and still really riding on two parallel tubes.

If you own the boat, it might be worthwhile. If you don't already have the bucket boat, I probably wouldn't undertake the project.

On the other hand, if you built it right, you could use it in either a raft or with cat tubes. The cat might be slightly more sensitive to weight...if you have a heavy bow fisherman, you'd get your front raft tube wet and pick up buoyancy. If you have the same heavy bow fisherman in a cat, he might pearl the bow of the boat.

DRE has one:
https://www.downriverequip.com/fram...een-river-drifter-raft-fishing-frame-pid-3170

A few threads:
https://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f44/drift-boat-floor-style-raft-frames-from-dre-94123.html
https://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f15/open-bay-or-zero-bay-design-42172.html
https://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f44/drift-boat-style-raft-frame-vs-whitewater-96273.html


----------



## blackfly (Mar 1, 2018)

This is the boat that initially had me thinking about an open floor design for a raft. Of course there are a lot of extras on there that I would not need.
https://stealthcraftboats.com/stealthcraft/stealth-raft-cataraft-pontoon/


I was hoping by usinga raft, it might not be so finicky with load distribution as a cataraft. My vision only has the sides of the floor coming up a few inches. Just enough to catch items that fall. Of course there would be drain holes.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I've always wanted to put one around a golf cart and take it to burning man


----------



## BGillespie (Jul 15, 2018)

caverdan said:


> I've always wanted to put one around a golf cart and take it to burning man



This.


----------



## blackfly (Mar 1, 2018)

Fishing is horrible at Burning Man. I like the way you think though.


Seriously. Has anyone cut the floor out of a bucket boat and created an open floor?


----------



## Leonmajor (Sep 25, 2017)

I just cut the floor out of an older Aire Tributary 12 footer. I did this for a light easy to transport day trip boat. I just took it on its maiden voyage down the Upper Clackamas. I have to say the boat did great, it felt quick and nimble plus no bailing! The only thing I want to add is a mesh or webbing floor just so I can take my feet off my foot bar without putting my feet in the river. I don’t think I would do this if it was my only boat but I say do it. Join the round cat boat revolution!


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

blackfly said:


> Fishing is horrible at Burning Man. I like the way you think though.


FWIW....People at Burning Man aren't fishing for fish....:mrgreen:


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

All the cool kids are ditching floors!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Leonmajor said:


> I just cut the floor out of an older Aire Tributary 12 footer. I did this for a light easy to transport day trip boat.



Did Aire make the 12.0 Trib as a bucket boat, or did you just unlace the floor?


----------



## Leonmajor (Sep 25, 2017)

No they made the tributary in a bucket boat. They called it the Aire Tributay 12.0 SF. Here is a link with more info. I don’t think is was a popular model but I found one cheap and it got me on the river until I got fed up with bailing. 

AIRE Tributary 12.0 SF Standard Floor Raft - AIRE's First Raft Dealer in California


----------



## blackfly (Mar 1, 2018)

yardsells said:


> All the cool kids are ditching floors!


You WIN!!!


----------

